# New French Anti Tank Missle



## k9kiwi (Feb 21, 2007)

French A/T


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

Whoa I'm impressed !


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 22, 2007)

A good way to get your troops to run the 40 faster!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe the first stinger launched in combat did that exact same thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2007)

That would certainly make you run faster. They are also French Canadian and not French (for a start there is no French troops if Afganistan)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2007)

Too bad the French will only use it to blow up their own tanks. That way they can surrender faster.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it funny how they say it is advanced as a stinger. The stinger is not a tank weapon but rather for air defence.


----------



## Chief (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm ordering 10.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2007)

>>New French Anti Tank Missle

The warhead consists of white flags, "I surrender" leaflets printed in 8 languages and Welcome to France tourist info!


----------



## ndicki (Feb 22, 2007)

I can confirm, those are not French uniforms.


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 22, 2007)

Yup, they aren't "Arctic" colour.  

It was a joke folks, no need to get wound up over it.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2007)

ndicki said:


> I can confirm, those are not French uniforms.



how do u know, did u get a good look at their backs?


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nyuck nyuck nyuck...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2007)

They are French Canadian troops, which reminds of hussars for some reason...


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 22, 2007)

PS.

Sheep don't shrink when it rains because their wool is naturally full of Lanolin.

Very good for the skin, just don't tell your lady that she is rubbing sheep dags on her face.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2007)

Man, now I gotta go and change my Carlin quote.... Thanks for ruining it kiwi...


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 22, 2007)

Your Welcome.

Dog Handlers are like that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> They are French Canadian troops, which reminds of hussars for some reason...


----------



## Maestro (Feb 23, 2007)

As I said when I posted it today (without knowing it has already been posted), this video passed on the news today.

They are from Royal 22nd Regiment training in CFB Gagetown. When interviewed, an officer siad : "We have some of the best equipment in the world."

Riiiiiiiiight... We've got rusty F-18s that are falling apart, helicopters that can *not* stay in the air, submarines that set themselves on fire and now rockets that don't work... Now, can you say brainwashed officer ?


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 23, 2007)

What does the Hussar connotation mean, that they're stupid? I never understood that...


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 23, 2007)

Look at your avatar and repeat until it becomes a Mantra.

I am the cat.

I am the cat.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## ndicki (Feb 23, 2007)

Maestro said:


> We've got rusty F-18s that are falling apart, helicopters that can *not* stay in the air, submarines that set themselves on fire and now rockets that don't work... Now, can you say brainwashed officer ?



In other words, Canadian Forces and British Forces still have a great deal in common!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 23, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> They are French Canadian troops...


Yep, looks like. If they're regulars, they're probably Vandoos of the Royal 22nd Regiment (Royal 22e Régiment), like Maestro said. I didn't know there were Vandoos at Gagetown though. I think Gagetown is mainly RCR territory. More likely they're out of Valcartier, but I've been plenty wrong before.

Also, I don't think that's Afghanistan as someone said. I think those boys are at the range somewhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

I did as the video says it was from Afghanistan and that they were French troops (which there aren't in Afghanistan) so I went from there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 23, 2007)

France currently has over 1,000 troops in Afghanistan, but mainly in the support role. They previously had about 200 special forces troops there, but recently withdrew them.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

Well you learn something everyday, I wouldn't of thought they of sent any there but I suppose as it is now NATO they have to provide a certain contribution.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 23, 2007)

Earlier on in the conflict, planes from the carrier Charles de Gaulle participated in the action too apparently.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

They actually are sending some Rafales too in the reconnaisance role.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 24, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> France currently has over 1,000 troops in Afghanistan, but mainly in the support role. They previously had about 200 special forces troops there, but recently withdrew them.



Are french special forces comprised of the fastest runners?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Cyrano (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Maestro (Feb 24, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Yep, looks like. If they're regulars, they're probably Vandoos of the Royal 22nd Regiment (Royal 22e Régiment), like Maestro said. I didn't know there were Vandoos at Gagetown though. I think Gagetown is mainly RCR territory. More likely they're out of Valcartier, but I've been plenty wrong before.



Well, the 22e is mainly based in Valcartier. But sometimes they go on exercises in other bases... When their trucks/tanks can rool down the Boulevard Henry IV without breaking down ! That video comes from an exercise in Gagetown.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah.


----------

